

RightJS - A Modular, Fast JavaScript Framework - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/rightjs-modular-fast-javascript.html#.T2oLxfefNso.hackernews

======
noob007
Direct Link For Those Who Prefer: <http://rightjs.org/>

